# Best Quarter Sheet for Winter Riding?



## CoolPockets5 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have one very similar to the Rider's international fleece quarter sheet and I love it! The best part is that it covers up you legs to keep you warm too! I use it when doing flat work on especially cold days and to keep my legs warm on snowy hacks.It fits my TB who is 15.3hh and a Holstein mare who is 16.2hh. Hope this helps!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*quater sheet.*

hiya i ues this quater sheet highley visable whilst on the road and waterproof for rainy days.
i have woolen newmarket stripe exercise sheets as well as verious other colours.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I use the Horseware Grand Prix quarter sheet. It's really soft and comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

The Horseware fleece ones are really nice.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Blankets stuip!


----------

